# backlight ? for etrex vista Hcx



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

Is there a way to keep the backlight from timing out? In other words keep it on? I would like to keep it on while riding on the snowmobile at night. Thanks in advance?


----------



## hitechman (Feb 25, 2002)

First...download and install the v3.0 software update from Garmin.........it fixes a backlight issue.

From "Main Menu":

Select "Setup Menu".

From the Setup Menu select "Display".

From the display menu select "Backlight Timeout"

Choices are 15 seconds, 30 seconds, 1 minute, 2 minutes, and "Always ON"

All this on page 37 of your manual.

Turn the brightness down..............leaving the backlight on will eat batteries pretty quickly. I'm guessing a set of batteries with the backlight on for 1 hour on the highest intensity.

Steve


----------



## mmac1318 (Feb 5, 2007)

Got it. I knew it was something simple but couldnt remember how. Thanks.


----------

